# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > Beta Testing  >  Live CD Vba32 Rescue 3.12.3 beta

## sergey ulasen

VirusBlokAda Ltd. glads to offer you a new version of Vba32 Rescue Live CD 3.12.3 beta and invite you to participate in beta testing of our product.
Links to download:

ftp://anti-virus.by/pub/vbarescue-beta.iso

ftp://vba.ok.by/vba/vbarescue-beta.iso

The following features are implemented:

* boot from USB-drive

You can use three methods to create boot USB-drive:

*Windows*

1) Download and unpack tool:

ftp://anti-virus.by/pub/vbarescue_wintools.rar

ftp://vba.ok.by/vba/vbarescue_wintools.rar

2) Copy vbarescue-beta.iso to directory vbarescue_wintools;

3) Launch runme.bat and follow the instructions.

*Linux*

1) Download and unpack tool:

ftp://anti-virus.by/pub/vbarescue_linux.tar.gz

ftp://vba.ok.by/vba/vbarescue_linux.tar.gz

2) Copy vbarescue-beta.iso to directory vbarescue_linux;

3) Mount USB-drive with FAT file system;

4) Launch runme.sh and follow the instructions.

*VBA32 Rescue*

1) You can do it via the menu item.



Advantages: you can create boot USB-drive with FAT file system and use it to keep other information.

* media release

Mode vbarescue2ram was added in loader.



Advantages: you can use one image to cure many computers.

* create and use a swap file

The reason of creating a swap file was the need for media release, update and successful scan on a machine with insufficient RAM. 

* support of network

You can configure it via the menu item.



* update scanner

You can run it via the menu item.

* utilites memtest, mhdd

You can run it via the menu item

* Languages: Russian / English / German / Belarusian

* ISO image 80 MB

* Requirements: CPU i586, RAM - 128MB;

* Supported file systems: NTFS, FAT, ext2, ext3, ext4, reiserfs, reiser4, btrfs

* Known problems

1) detection files in own Quarantine;

2) inability to cure files compressed on an NTFS file system.

You can send your feedback to *beta[at]anti-virus.by* or post it here.

----------


## sergey ulasen

VirusBlokAda Ltd. presents the next version of Vba32 Rescue 3.12.3.5 beta:

ftp://anti-virus.by/pub/vbarescue-beta.iso

ftp://vba.ok.by/vba/vbarescue-beta.iso

+ Saving updated scanner to USB-drive

Next sequence of operations:

1. Load image into memory and media release;
2. Network configure;
3. Update scanner;
4. Create boot USB-drive.

As a result, image will be rewritten to the drive, from which it was loaded.

It is natural that it is not just one variant of using this feature. You can write *updated* scanner to *new* drive without media release etc.

It's all for this beta-version.

You can use it  :Cool:

----------


## sergey ulasen

VirusBlokAda Ltd. released *Vba32 Rescue 3.12.4.0*:

http://anti-virus.by/en/vba32rescue.shtml



*Vba32 Rescue* advantages:
Free of chargeFast bootupAbility to scan with individual settingsMedia release modeAutomatically configures the network environmentAbility to update without downloading full imageAbility to save updated image to the USB-driveAbility to create bootable USB-drive in Windows, Linux and Vba32 Rescue environmentContains mhdd and memtest utilities

----------


## Aleksandra

You are the best!!! Thanks.  :Smiley:

----------

